# Coldwater nano fish?



## DGarone (Apr 26, 2013)

I was under the impression that white cloud tetras do well in cooler water. Perhaps a couple of them are small enough for your needs?

Bump: AKA, this fish. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/White_Cloud_Mountain_minnow


----------



## Grah the great (Jul 3, 2013)

Leptolucania ommata, any Elassoma species, any Dario species...assuming your water does not go much below 60 degrees on a regular basis, they should do fine. If it does, they might still be fine.


----------



## gabysapha (Oct 26, 2011)

Ah, I forgot about pygmy sunfish. Not sure if a 6g is large enough for them but I'll keep them in mind. 

Ah yes, WCMM are really lovely fish. I had longfins a couple years ago and they are very pretty. I found them to be pretty active so I don't think a 6g is large enough, but someday I'd love to set up a tank for them again! 

Which got me thinking, paradise fish can tolerate "cold" water but 6g is a little small for them?


----------



## zrb (Sep 10, 2014)

gabysapha said:


> The tank reads 60-65 degrees this month.



This month sure but your location is listed as Ithaca NY so it's definitely going to get colder. Will you be able to maintain the the temp of the apartment? Why not use a aquarium heater?


----------



## gabysapha (Oct 26, 2011)

Yes I just moved to Boston, hopefully the room will not get colder once we turn the heaters on! 

That is a good idea, it seems a small heater will increase my options for nano fish.


----------



## zrb (Sep 10, 2014)

gabysapha said:


> Yes I just moved to Boston, hopefully the room will not get colder once we turn the heaters on!
> 
> That is a good idea, it seems a small heater will increase my options for nano fish.



Boston still gets quite cold. Get the aquarium heater.


----------



## Kehy (Feb 5, 2012)

Heterandria formosa- the smallest north american fish and the smallest livebearer period. Does well in 60-78 degree water, but prefers the cooler end. Easy and hardy as heck. And great personality. And looks nice. And and and...and I'm sentimental over my colony that I gave away...


----------



## gabysapha (Oct 26, 2011)

I had an H. formosa colony too! Yknow, I was always a little disappointed that they were not colorful, but now that I don't have them I actually miss them!


----------



## Grah the great (Jul 3, 2013)

Paradise fish hit 3-4 inches WITHOUT the tail and would definitely be too large...believe me, my paradise fish (who never reached that size due to newbie mistakes) used every inch of my 29 gallon, which is currently the smallest tank I would keep PF's in. However, Parasphaerichthys lineatus (and possibly its slightly larger cousin, P. ocellatus) would likely work in there in a pair or even a group for P. lineatus. Granted, neither is usually especially colorful, but both are poorly studied and they could be an excellent target for a journal on them.


----------



## gabysapha (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks Grah.

Regarding P. lineatus, thank you for the idea. I will keep my eye out for some on Aquabid...


----------

